
A Weapon for Readers (2014) - Tomte
http://www.nybooks.com/daily/2014/12/03/weapon-for-readers/
======
leed25d
I never write in books except to put my name on the first inside page. For
notes, I prefer to use post-its as they can easily be removed if the book
falls into someone else's ownership or if, as often happens, I wish to delete
a notation.

